# Rails to Trails



## hemmie (Jun 15, 2004)

I moved to MD about 2 years ago and people keep telling me to try the rails-to-trails rides. I have a couple questions:

1) Are these worth it? I live close enough to plenty of country roads that I can get in a good 30 mile ride whenever I want. Other than for a change, why would I take any of these trails.

2) Will these ruin my tires/wheels? They seem to have crushed gravel/packed dirt on a lot of the trails. Will my road bike last on these? I wouldn't think so, but I'd like to know what other peoples' experiences are.

Thanks.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

There are all sorts of rails to trails but as far as I know everything on the East Coast is ridable on a road bike with standard tires. The things tend to have really easy grades and the unpaved ones have crushed granite surfaces that are fine when dry but if it is wet you are going to want fenders big time. 

BTW if the R-T is anywhere near a city it is going to be pretty crowded on weekends till next winter.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

MB1 said:


> There are all sorts of rails to trails but as far as I know everything on the East Coast is ridable on a road bike with standard tires. The things tend to have really easy grades and the unpaved ones have crushed granite surfaces that are fine when dry but if it is wet you are going to want fenders big time.
> 
> BTW if the R-T is anywhere near a city it is going to be pretty crowded on weekends till next winter.


The North Central Trail from north of Baltimore to Southern PA would be kind if iffy on really skinny road tires. But, if you want to ride in northern Baltimore County (i.e., the area around the North Central), there are lots of great roads and I would rather deal with drivers who (usually) know what they are doing than with jobbers, toddlers, dogs on leashes, etc.


----------



## hemmie (Jun 15, 2004)

The North Central Trail is the one I am closest too, I think. At least it has been the most recommended. (I'm in Owings Mills.) I'll probably just end up on the roads, although I think MD drivers are among the worst in the nation, generally.

Anyway, thanks for the information.


----------

